# DVD stuck inside iMac



## Jiya! (Dec 4, 2008)

I burnt a dvd awhile ago, and when it was finished and ready to eject it made an odd noise and stayed inside the slot. I've tried dragging it off the desktop, the eject button on the keyboard, command e, and a few other avenues that didn't work. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## nattybumpo123 (Dec 3, 2008)

here's my best advice:

Restart the computer.

Immediately after the startup sound, press and hold the key combination Command-Option-O-F.
Note: The Command key has the Apple and () icons on it.

Release the keys when you see a white screen that says "Welcome to Open Firmware."

At the prompt, type: eject cd

Press Return, then wait a few seconds. The disc drive should eject any disc that is present, and "ok" appears behind your command when the action is complete.

Type: mac-boot

Press Return.


I also heard that restarting and holding down the mouse button might do something, however, i'm not really sure, being a PC user myself.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Is this slot setup vs tray?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I dont know about iMacs unfortunately but on PC's the disc drive has a tiny hole a bit bigger than a pinhole,that you can insert a pin or paper clip that will open the tray ...


----------

